# Men's underware/Knickers, Large Size?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Over the 5 years that I've needed underwear, I have the most difficult time finding it, stores go out of business, rare if they have XXL men's underwear because the sizes would be for a kid. 

XXL fits me and my waist size is 36. I've lost many pairs from theft, hanging on the lines but when I try to find replacements I can't, I've been reduced to now wearing women's under wear,  my wife bought underwear the same day I did and mine... well it hurt when I wear them, no room, she bought women's underwear XXL and they fit me.

I've looked in major chained stores (all too small), markets in all area's and it's impossible. :confused2:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Over the 5 years that I've needed underwear, I have the most difficult time finding it, stores go out of business, rare if they have XXL men's underwear because the sizes would be for a kid.
> 
> XXL fits me and my waist size is 36. I've lost many pairs from theft, hanging on the lines but when I try to find replacements I can't, I've been reduced to now wearing women's under wear,  my wife bought underwear the same day I did and mine... well it hurt when I wear them, no room, she bought women's underwear XXL and they fit me.
> 
> I've looked in major chained stores (all too small), markets in all area's and it's impossible. :confused2:


You may have to travel to Manila but a good place to try is M & S (Marks & Spencer) they are famed in the UK for their underware. They are getting into the big malls, Mall of Asia have one. not cheap though.


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

What a great excuse to wear women's pants - hahaha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm looking for cheap. In our area they sold underwear made here, it came in blue, maroon and white, cost was 50 pesos but they also sold Yuki yuki products and when Manila had that truck ban it ruined their business. 

My next area was the markets and Chinese stores, they sell underwear with a thick band at 22 peso's but they can't or they tell me that they can't stock XL or XXL.

My next run this year to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, I'll put in a stop at mall we were at last time in Pasay called the Baclaran mall or also known as a wholesale complex, all their items including curtains, bed sheets are rock bottom low priced, they have several floors and the middle floored area has a food court that is really cheap but great food and it also has large heavy solid tables.

Found a map of the area, I always forget the name of this spot and I feel I should pass this on.

https://www.here.com/philippines/pa...b78a86a?x=ep&map=14.53473,121.00247,15,normal


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Desparate mesasures*



weereb said:


> What a great excuse to wear women's pants - hahaha


More like disparate measures, the theft and lack of larger sized underwear makes it agonizing, I don't like these colors at all, wife tells me nobody will see them but? WTMI.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Photo follow-up*



mcalleyboy said:


> ... I've been reduced to now wearing women's under wear,  my wife bought underwear the same day I did and mine... well it hurt when I wear them, no room, she bought women's underwear XXL and they fit me.


Mcalleyboy, remember that old saying, _‘A picture paints a thousand words’_. We know you’re a good sport so when can we expect the supporting photos?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Perhaps you can have a local tailor customize for you. Get some cotton material you like, give him/her your old one to make a patterm, and bingo - tailor made underwear. Only in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Buy in huge quantity*



esv1226 said:


> Perhaps you can have a local tailor customize for you. Get some cotton material you like, give him/her your old one to make a patterm, and bingo - tailor made underwear. Only in the Philippines.


When I do find the right size I'll buy in quantity but now I will buy in larger quantities, I need to search more often and try larger cities.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update on underwear... it's taken me this long to find underwear that fits, can't believe it yesterday walked into Chinese discount goods store and they had XXXL underwear and it was quality the band is inside the seam the price was 25 pesos, I bought several pairs but returned today to clean them out, they had already sold all the darker colors I got stuck with a tan color but it fits perfect, I'm not fat I weigh 180 lbs but XXXL is the only size that fits perfect...Lol. Bought my son this same brand he's 12 and the medium sized mans fit him, got his school underwear ready early no use waiting for it to disappear for years.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Dare I go there? sure, why not. I wear boxer shorts and sometimes none. Where ever you be let them hang free. 10 days before flying back to PH. I had a double hernia operation, not keyhole but the full monty, very sore and swollen, the surgeon agreed that I could fly but should purchase tight fitting underwear prior to the flight,,,,,,,,,yeah sure and while not doing that in Oz I quickly purchased tight fitting under garments when we arrived in Manila, A 200Lb man looked, surveyed and queried and finally purchased 2 triple packs of undies,,,,,,,, different brands but both XL, one set perfect, the other XL set was for a 12 year old, after washing I looked at these and said to My better half these are too small, Yep they were too small, High pitched singing in the local Karaoke bar If I continued to wear them.
Both XL sizes? say no more, 3 pair went to the father in law and chuckle I am sure they won't fit him either. One of the younger nephews will inherit.
By the by, interesting to be running around in budgie smugglers again.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

LOL; Talk about hang free!! Back when I was in Nam (65 & 66) it seemed that at any one point in time about 20% of us would have a case of the drizzles due to the water & such under the circumstances we were living. Most of us quit wearing skivvies and some had even cut the seams out of the crotch in their trousers in order to do the deed quickly whenever the urge hit. Quite the sight to see Marines in full combat gear and being partially exposed!!! Part of the 'splendors' of wartime that no one talks about. 

Sometime in 72 I had the double Hernia repair & the in 73 had to have the right side done again. Like Steve says very swollen & sore so I did wear briefs for support. Mostly I prefer none at all. Even now when just around the house I wear nothing at all unless someone comes around. 

When we moved here in 2014 I brought about a dozen briefs with me and at they should last me at least 20 years.

Fred


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You may have to travel to Manila but a good place to try is M & S (Marks & Spencer) they are famed in the UK for their underware. They are getting into the big malls, Mall of Asia have one. not cheap though.


Yes, Marks & Spencer does carry larger sized men's underwear. They only carry up to XXL sized (40-42) so if you are larger than that you might need to use one of the previously mentioned methods (1) Chinese discounter, (2) custom undies, or (3) hanging in the wind... 

I bought some XXL boxer-briefs there last week (High Street M&S), 3 for P1,850. I would have crapped my pants at that price but I didn't have underwear on at the time... 😂


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Another place to maybe locate the underwear might be the duty free stores on Clark Air Base as well as Subic Bay. Those stores carry just about everything imported and would suspect underwear also.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Branded briefs but Asian size*



BGCExpat said:


> Yes, Marks & Spencer does carry larger sized men's underwear. They only carry up to XXL sized (40-42) so if you are larger than that you might need to use one of the previously mentioned methods (1) Chinese discounter, (2) custom undies, or (3) hanging in the wind...
> 
> I bought some XXL boxer-briefs there last week (High Street M&S), 3 for P1,850. I would have crapped my pants at that price but I didn't have underwear on at the time... ��


I also broke down once and bought Dickies brand underwear and the size was XXL, these fit for about two washing's and now look like my 12 year old son could wear them, made real good but the cost of 3 pieces was 450 pesos, so If I purchased XXL stateside this wouldn't be an issue, my waist is 34-35, so purchase 3 pieces of underwear at 450 pesos will not work for me because I work in the yard daily and I need many more pairs.

Another issue is that when I buy new underwear and hang them outside and we leave they disappear, so I've had to take measures there by bringing them in at night or when we leave for the day inside sad but a reality, I had this issue also when we were just visiting here for a month, be lucky to have one T-shirt and any underwear left after the 30 days. I now have about 25 pairs of underwear that fit perfect, comfortable, hidden band and quality at a cost of 25 pesos each.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Agree with the sizing issues.

I needed to get some clothes while there awhile back. The only place that I could find anything that fit was in the Angeles area. I was wearing a 35" waist, but the only thing that would fit comfortably in the crotch was a 38"!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Reselling business*



yakc130 said:


> Agree with the sizing issues.
> 
> I needed to get some clothes while there awhile back. The only place that I could find anything that fit was in the Angeles area. I was wearing a 35" waist, but the only thing that would fit comfortably in the crotch was a 38"!


What happens is someone will buy from these discount stores and then resell it a double, triple, quadruple the price, these discount stores can never keep larger sized underwear in stock and then when you do finally find your size it's taken by in-laws or visitors, talking about my situation only because I've heard from many that the in-laws are blessed with money... WOW I wish I had so good.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

What you guys must realise is that sizing is by country not international. An XXL in the US is bigger than a European XXL which is bigger than an Asian XXL. A US womans size 10 is closer to a 12-14 in the UK. US shoes are a size smaller than UK but the same as Philippines. So a US XXL is like a UK XXXL and a Philippine XXXXL.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Clothing sizes are different*



Gary D said:


> What you guys must realise is that sizing is by country not international. An XXL in the US is bigger than a European XXL which is bigger than an Asian XXL. A US womans size 10 is closer to a 12-14 in the UK. US shoes are a size smaller than UK but the same as Philippines. So a US XXL is like a UK XXXL and a Philippine XXXXL.


I also noticed that XXL shirts or larger shirts sold here give very little upper body room from the shoulders down to the upper torso and the length of the garment is shorter. Underwear, pants also have a much shorter length.


----------



## Poleman (Jun 28, 2014)

Being relatively new to the islands, I've found a lot of our comfort items either don't exist or are hiding in the labyrinth of shops, sari-sari stores and other retail outfits.

Underwear (sp) DOES exist, it's just not what we're used to. I don't know exactly where Laguna is (but Laguna in California was a great surfing area  ) but I was able to purchase a 4-pack at a local store in the Robinsons Mall here. It was a shirt and pants store and I'm sure if you have a mall nearby you can find some ... at least I hope so. Having a lack of underwear is the real ... uh, well (don't want to get moderated again, darned post cops) .. .anyway, look forward to non-cotton (or so it seems) panty-like underwear with smaller (here goes the moderation again) butts then us Americans have. I feel like I'm wearing a woman's panty (not that I would know  . It works and provides a fresh 'viva la difference' while my American brand underwear is in the shop ... err laundry.

Be well, mabuhay from Puerto Princesa, Palawan

Poleman


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Affordable underwear*



Poleman said:


> Being relatively new to the islands, I've found a lot of our comfort items either don't exist or are hiding in the labyrinth of shops, sari-sari stores and other retail outfits.
> 
> Underwear (sp) DOES exist, it's just not what we're used to. I don't know exactly where Laguna is (but Laguna in California was a great surfing area  ) but I was able to purchase a 4-pack at a local store in the Robinsons Mall here. It was a shirt and pants store and I'm sure if you have a mall nearby you can find some ... at least I hope so. Having a lack of underwear is the real ... uh, well (don't want to get moderated again, darned post cops) .. .anyway, look forward to non-cotton (or so it seems) panty-like underwear with smaller (here goes the moderation again) butts then us Americans have. I feel like I'm wearing a woman's panty (not that I would know  . It works and provides a fresh 'viva la difference' while my American brand underwear is in the shop ... err laundry.
> 
> ...


Hi Poleman, that laundry service is gonna get expensive after a while . I'm aware of the underwear at the major store chains and it's not cheap, but I finally found a chain store called Novo that can provide the XXXL that fits and good quality price is about 22 pesos each, I have between a 34 - 36 inch waist, finally found my size and bought a couple dozen, sadly it's been 4 months and half of them have disappeared.

I bought some more last week but they don't keep the same stock on hand so had to buy a different brand and not as good so I didn't buy that many, I'll wait till a better style shows up, we buy so much from this store they offered me a discount card for 200 pesos and I've already saved more than that, it gives a 10% discount. Wife got some perfume at this same spot that actually smells real or like a brand she used to use called Red Door so were headed back to get some more before it disappears forever.

Laguna is on Luzon it's just below Manila and a very large area, we live near Pila Laguna so I shop in Sta Cruz Laguna for most of our stuff, Puerto Princesa looks like a nice area.


----------



## Poleman (Jun 28, 2014)

Yea to all that ... Laundry? I was merely making a joke (that's my way). We actually hang dry our clothing (a first for me) and here, so far, it's safe from those undergarment thieves. I catch one stealing my stuff and they'll be wearing them over their heads .... and I can do it, being a big, burly,, snarling .... oh wait, that's not me anymore. Peace Love and Palawan (Friendly). 

Good luck with your underwear thieves....perhaps you can put a GPS tracking device on them and do panty checks on the local populace. Haha, there I go again, just joking.

Yes, PPS is quite nice, other then the total butthead drivers here which might or might not get you killed if you blink. EVERY time I go out on the road I come back with a slight stiff neck from the reactions to the terribly bad and dangerous driving here ... just unbelievable. We were in Manila one day and some clown decided to go 1/4 mile on the wrong side of the median to get what he wanted .. a brief purchase from the wait. I saw a bunch of PNP cops down the road and thought they would surely bust this guy. Nope, he went right by them at high speed (within inches of them) and they barely paid attention. "Do the crime?" "No Problem".

Be well, Mabuhay from Palawan

Poleman


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Your description of the drivers there sounds the same as every other island, my main sore spot about living here. Comes down to the Philippine 'ME FIRST' attitude from top to bottom.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gentlemen, I'll redirect this thread back to the availability of men's underwear.

Thanks


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey M.C.A.

I believe you have 2 choices. Go on a diet or order underwear from abroad. hahaha. I got same problem as you. I am 36 around the waist also. I am going to bring a 10 year supply with me this time.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Underwear Western fit*



greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey M.C.A.
> 
> I believe you have 2 choices. Go on a diet or order underwear from abroad. hahaha. I got same problem as you. I am 36 around the waist also. I am going to bring a 10 year supply with me this time.
> 
> art


Art for sure you are going to have a tough time finding affordable underwear that fits with a 36 inch waist, I found a spot that sells the underwear but it's still a challenge to get my size and the XXXL in some styles won't fit correctly and they can't seem to keep any certain style or off brand named underwear in stock, example I went back to this store and they now sold Kung-Foo Dragon underwear (funny brand names) , they do fit and look good but the material makes them a little tighter, they had another option but it was worse with a rubber cloth type of waist band and the material not so nice. 

It's a business opportunity and so the re-sellers come in and buy them out the price is only 25 pesos.

I brought plenty of underwear with me and they lasted a couple years and that was it, my wife has all the other wacky named Chinese made underwear I thought fit me until I got home, son now also has no shortage of underwear. 

Thanks for reminded me, I need to make another run and see what they have because someone keeps stealing my undies, I can't seem to get a break.  I did purchase some branded underwear Dickies in a major department store but the price was 350 for only 3 pieces and the material ended up shrinking and they were already tight to begin with but still listed as a XXXL, that's way too much to spend on underwear.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

HEY m.c.a.

I am just bringing a big supply this time. haha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Big supply.. good idea Art*



art1946 said:


> HEY m.c.a.
> 
> I am just bringing a big supply this time. haha


I can't find my size anymore, once it's gone it's gone forever, so I have about 20 pairs left out of 40 I had purchased so the other issue is someone keeps stealing them. 

Another note Art... quality comfortable breathable (holes) exercise shirt and shorts, nothing fits you here and it's not comfortable, I miss Walmart shorts and shirts they were only $5 when I left and most of my stuff after 7 years is worn out... the local stuff is horrible and is hot no breathable holes and doesn't fit.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I can't find my size anymore, once it's gone it's gone forever, so I have about 20 pairs left out of 40 I had purchased so the other issue is someone keeps stealing them.
> 
> Another note Art... quality comfortable breathable (holes) exercise shirt and shorts, nothing fits you here and it's not comfortable, I miss Walmart shorts and shirts they were only $5 when I left and most of my stuff after 7 years is worn out... the local stuff is horrible and is hot no breathable holes and doesn't fit.


Mark,

As I remember you drive right? Sometime when you get the urge travel on the roads (expressway) a bit you might try the "duty free" Puregold on Clark Air Base. You'd never believe the items they have from the States and elsewhere. Everything from close to shaving cream to most any kind of food items you can think of. That's the place most people around go to get those hard to find items. But, like anywhere else, if you find what you want get plenty as their resupply can be a bit slow or else you must settle for other brands..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> But, like anywhere else, if you find what you want get plenty as their resupply can be a bit slow or else you must settle for other brands..


The Philippine mind seems unable to grasp the concept of resupply or supply & demand as it pertains to business.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> The Philippine mind seems unable to grasp the concept of resupply or supply & demand as it pertains to business.
> 
> Fred


I would have to agree Fred. Try to explain to a store owner that they are losing money by running out of stock on items that sell; that the customer will go elsewhere to get what they want and ya get this empty, deer in the headlights look of non-comprehension that's just amazing. Complete lack of understanding.

The large retailers and especially the duty-free stores on base seem to do better. Their main problem is just ordering early enough to compensate for the ocean going ships to bring and trucks to deliver the orders. Other than that they have good selections on lots of items.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder if most of the time they have already spent the money to buy restocks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I wonder if most of the time they have already spent the money to buy restocks.


Yea that sure is possible in the smaller stores. But in the bigger stores it's just lack of training, supervision, accountability, and basically they just don't give a hoot. I doubt it will change in a million years but the first large retailer that does business like it should be done will have all the customers they can handle.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A little update I finally found my underwear size 36 but here it's marked as XXXL at the same store "Novo" I purchased many years ago in 2014 and very few have made it this far I bought 21 pairs back then but I still had 1/4 of them left because I kept some in boxes for several years as a back up but back then they were 25 pesos and the price today was 40 pesos, real high quality nice hidden garter band, I bought every single pair they had 17 pairs.

Another note... we asked the lady that was handling this section if they sold XXXL underwear and she just shook her head with no answer and then another shopper was there with her husband and she showed my wife a XXXL, there was a two bags full of underwear but way back on the shelf.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Back at it again the search for Knickers/Underwear that'll fit me but Briefs this time, I work in the yard and I need some separation from my upper leg area.

Nothing remotely close to fitting adults, kid sized underwear sold so today I ordered off of Shopee 6 pair of Briefs for 168 pesos and put in 5 orders so a total of 30 pairs and I found 4XL so 3XL fits a 36" waist so I'm going to try 4XL fits 38 - 42" ??? waist (hope it's not too big) and maybe it won't fit so tightly or I won't have to worry about the garter belt wearing out so fast, and also give my legs some room the Asian sized underwear are way smaller from Western sizes even the branded ones sold in the stores and very pricey.

I was amazed to find not only great prices but the the larger sizes available, there are some more quality breifs more strechable materials also I might order but they run 160 pesos each.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I tend to wear 99% of the time sports shorts with the gauze inner. I find briefs far to hot.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Back at it again the search for Knickers/Underwear that'll fit me but Briefs this time, I work in the yard and I need some separation from my upper leg area.
> 
> Nothing remotely close to fitting adults, kid sized underwear sold so today I ordered off of Shopee 6 pair of Briefs for 168 pesos and put in 6 orders so a total of 36 pairs and I found XXXXL so XXXL fits a 36" waist so I'm going to try XXXXL fits 38 - 42" waist (hope it's not too big) and maybe it won't fit so tightly or I won't have to worry about the garter belt wearing out so fast, and also give my legs some room the Asian sized underwear are way smaller from Western sizes even the branded ones sold in the stores and very pricey.
> 
> I was amazed to find not only great prices but the the larger sizes available, there are some more quality breifs more strechable materials also I might order but they run 160 pesos each.


You'll be right for undies for a while Mark. I have 30 to 40 pr of various underwear we shipped when we moved, recently Ben grabbed me 2 (last ones) pair of stretchy boxer shorts, one button on the front, size large from our Bench store in SFC. I am a 34 to 36 inch waist depending on the garment. These new boxers are comfortable but for me the elastic waist band is a little lose but works, probably better for 36 to 38 inch waist. Not cheap at over 200pesos each though but cheaper than what I would pay in Oz.
What a topic, lol.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update... I received my briefs today sized 4XL and they fit my waist is in-between 36 - 38" so actually I probably could have been okay with the 5XL and I was worried about the 4XL being to large but they fit just barely. Briefs aren't hot the material is light and the waist band is hidden so overall a good buy.


----------



## davidandrewmiller10 (Dec 18, 2021)

Depends on what he feels comfortable wearing. If he’s comfortable wearing boxers or briefs. Personally myself I wear boxer shorts.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

davidandrewmiller10 said:


> Depends on what he feels comfortable wearing. If he’s comfortable wearing boxers or briefs. Personally myself I wear boxer shorts.


I had that wrong I actually ordered boxers for the first time because of the incredible heat and humidity, so about a year ago I stopped wearing the briefs, I work frequently in the yard and also planting so boxers work much better.

Davidandrewmiller10 welcome to the forum.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Part of this thread had me laughing wondering where all this large underwear was going. is there a black market? 
But I do agree that large sizes are hard to find. I am 40 waist and finding something in my area stores is too hard. I don't have the time to go looking. 
I have found a good uniform place that does shirts well. they can do pants too. but underwear is not very common. I also want a cotton poly blend and it is hard to find fabric like that.
I guess importing is the common answer but it seems a good tailor could spin up a website with custom made items out of fabric blends that are more international. In won't get started on wide shoes being very hard to find either.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SM do a range called Maxsize, starts at 38 waist.


----------

